# Dunfermline



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Any folks on here from Dunfermline, specifically Duloch?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im in glenrothes


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in Kinghorn :wave:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Burntisland here . Was in Duloch today As the Wife put Me through the weekly torment that is shopping at sodding Asda ............

I reckon nield92 is closer to Burntisland tha Kinghorn ... Hes just trying to sound posh ..........................:lol::lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> Burntisland here . Was in Duloch today As the Wife put Me through the weekly torment that is shopping at sodding Asda ............
> 
> I reckon nield92 is closer to Burntisland tha Kinghorn ... Hes just trying to sound posh ..........................:lol::lol:


You Guessed it :lol::lol:
To be honest i didn't even know there was a posh area :lol:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, nothing wrong with Burntisland. Its all part of the magical kingdom?!

Chuck, need to get to Tesco round the corner from me and Pick up Daisy APC. Top stuff though ironically on the bottom shelf!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Another one checking in, in the Redrow est. along Aberdour Rd.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Just round the corner from me mate. Stewart Milne!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

cfherd said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with Burntisland. Its all part of the magical kingdom?!
> 
> Chuck, need to get to Tesco round the corner from me and Pick up Daisy APC. Top stuff though ironically on the bottom shelf!


I know Mate I live in Burntisland And love the place ..... I have a couple of gallons of G101 That was donated by a Mate So Im pretty much sorted for APC Thanks ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

neild92 said:


> You Guessed it :lol::lol:
> To be honest i didn't even know there was a posh area :lol:


Dunno Niel, I saw some Posh Geezer posing round in a bright red Audi RS4 a week or two ago So there must be some coin kicking around the Manor somewhere ..........................................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah look at you all.....bumming each other....FIFERS fecking weirdo's lol.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Bumming ?? Whatever does that mean ?? Is it a slang ? A statement ? Or are You on the P$ss again ???????????:thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

dunfermline here , just off woodmill road at the crossing for the two primary schools


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Grizzle, I am not a true Fifer. Born and bred in the Falkirk!


----------



## parsman (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm don't live there any more, but was born and raised in Dunfermline/Kincardine. Tried to get the wife to move back over the water years ago, but she was having none of it.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

anyone in dunfermline/fife got machine polisher for removing swirls?????


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I'm in the cheap seats. CowdenGelly Triangle!!!

As for bumming ....






LOVE IT


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

dunfyguy said:


> anyone in dunfermline/fife got machine polisher for removing swirls?????


Ive got one Mate...........................:thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

pm sent!!


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> Ive got one Mate...........................:thumb:


look at you desperate to get at least the use out of one of your many new rotarys :lol::lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

neild92 said:


> look at you desperate to get at least the use out of one of your many new rotarys :lol::lol:


I didnt know You had to use them Niel I thought they were ornaments !!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunfyguy said:


> anyone in dunfermline/fife got machine polisher for removing swirls?????


You can borrow mine (rotory or DA) anytime, or even have the use of my garage if required :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

There You go Mate And I will give You a hand to do Your car as well ???..:thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

might have to take u up on that offer gary! very good of u!


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

gary-360, u have mail!!


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

am from inverkiething


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good luck with the de-swirling Andy :buffer:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

Tried out on bonnet, need a new back already! Lol


----------

